
There is no Urbit ICO - dgarceran
https://urbit.org/blog/no-ico/
======
amself
"By keeping addresses scarce, we make spam and abuse expensive. Urbit is a
"friendly network," like the Internet in 1986, where a stranger is nice until
proven nasty. As it matures, Urbit will grow into a decentralized, self-
governing virtual city both safe and free."

Good luck with that.

